# CONTEST!!!!!!!!!!



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

post a pic of your best chicken, list the following answers:

1. how old
2. what breed
3. what gender
4. why should it win?

and if you win, there is a prize!!!! (It is not a thing you can touch and not money.)


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> post a pic of your best chicken, list the following answers:
> 
> 1. how old
> 2. what breed
> ...


Ok this is storm.
1 year and 2 months
Cimmon queen 
Hen
Ok storm is really special to me. Even though she has died recently. I know it was my fult she did. Sta was extraordinary. I never had a bird so sweet careing. She was so goffy and she made sad times hurt time bad times everything she made better. Even when my hen penny and fire died she was there for me. I was there for her. I miss her so much. It was all my fult she died. I could have saved her. But i didn't know she was so sick. I miss her so much.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well technically I sold this hen so does it count? But anyways.
1. 9 months,
2. Easter Egger,
3. Pullet
4. I really liked her but my sister owned her and she decided to sell her, she was an awesome pullet!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

BTW: The prize is me following you and the satisfaction of winning. sorry for not clarifying that at the beginning. 🐔


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

and the deadline is the end of September 2021.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> BTW: The prize is me following you and the satisfaction of winning. sorry for not clarifying that at the beginning. 🐔


That's fine. I love the prize.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> That's fine. I love the prize.


Thx! I obviously am searching desperately for some kind of prize for people. 🤣


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Thx! I obviously am searching desperately for some kind of prize for people. 🤣


Ok. But a bird you love is always one of the best prizes.❤


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok. But a bird you love is always one of the best prizes.❤


 if you say anything more loving about chickens than that I'm gonna cry. That was deep.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> if you say anything more loving about chickens than that I'm gonna cry. That was deep.


I can go pretty deep. But i do have something else to say about birds.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I can go pretty deep. But i do have something else to say about birds.


Losing a favorite chicken is like a kick form a horse. But you frogive it and heal. And getting a new favorite is like a srtong hug. It pushes a way all the pain from losing the bird. You don't forget and move on. It can be hard but you have to. Stop wallowing in the sorrow of the pass and step forward into the present. Always forgive never forget. And move on and keep the memories of your pass chickens but don't build your self a prison. Just keep moving up the path you have.
- chick named small fri


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Losing a favorite chicken is like a kick form a horse. But you frogive it and heal. And getting a new favorite is like a srtong hug. It pushes a way all the pain from losing the bird. You don't forget and move on. It can be hard but you have to. Stop wallowing in the sorrow of the pass and step forward into the present. Always forgive never forget. And move on and keep the memories of your pass chickens but don't build your self a prison. Just keep moving up the path you have.
> - chick named small fri


I know this is pretty deep. But this is one of my quotes i made for my self. When i lost all my birds. But i moved on and kept there memories. I love those birds. And seeing them again one day will be one of the best prizes for me.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I know this is pretty deep. But this is one of my quotes i made for my self. When i lost all my birds. But i moved on and kept there memories. I love those birds. And seeing them again one day will be one of the best prizes for me.


wow. I really needed to hear that. Thank you.❤😊


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> wow. I really needed to hear that. Thank you.❤😊


I got you. I know what you feel. Trust me. It's going to get better.😀❤


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I got you. I know what you feel. Trust me. It's going to get better.😀❤


I make all these quotes to my self. Trying to help me feel better.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I make all these quotes to my self. Trying to help me feel better.


I have a story about one of my old hens. Her name was cullyflouer. She was attacked two times. She was amazing. I will miss her.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I have a story about one of my old hens. Her name was cullyflouer. She was attacked two times. She was amazing. I will miss her.


I am sorry


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I am sorry


It's ok.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

When does this contest get judged? How about today?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> When does this contest get judged? How about today?


Sure


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> and the deadline is the end of September 2021.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Sure


Sorry I was talking to the person who started this thread. I think she judges this thread.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

h


Animals45 said:


> Sorry I was talking to the person who started this thread. I think she judges this thread.


haha I thought so. Anyway the deadline for entries is September 30, but I don't think anyone else is entering... do you want me to judge today?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Sorry I was talking to the person who started this thread. I think she judges this thread.


I know.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> h
> 
> haha I thought so. Anyway the deadline for entries is September 30, but I don't think anyone else is entering... do you want me to judge today?


Yeah, I don't think anymore people will post so will you judge today?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

and though it was close: Cimmon queen is the winner!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> and though it was close: Cimmon queen is the winner!


Who is cimmon queen?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Who is cimmon queen?


Mine


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Mine


Aka storm.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Who is cimmon queen?


It was a really close one.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> It was a really close one.


Yeah why did you choose storm.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wait is cimmon queen a user on here? I really don't know who won.. Who won? No one by the name of Cimmon Queen posted here. This is a little confusing to me..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Mine


Oh it is? I though her name was storm?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@chickenpersoon do you go based off how good the pictures are or just how good their story is?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wait is cimmon queen a user on here? I really don't know who won.. Who won? No one by the name of Cimmon Queen posted here. This is a little confusing to me..


Oh i think she is talking about the breed not the user.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

I acually did not read the story I just looked at the pics.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah why did you choose storm.


I don't know


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I don't know





chickenpersoon said:


> I don't know


Hmmm. Ok.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Oh i think she is talking about the breed not the user.


Oh thank you! Now I finally get it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hmmm. Ok.


sorry didn't mean to respond twice


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> sorry didn't mean to respond twice





chickenpersoon said:


> sorry didn't mean to respond twice


It's ok and @Animals45 it's good you get it. Thanks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> It's ok and @Animals45 it's good you get it. Thanks.


Thank you!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

ugh it did it again!lol


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> ugh it did it again!lol


What again?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> What again?


replied twice


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> replied twice


We all do that.


----------

